# Hey mom, does this bed make my butt look big?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Aw nice looking pups there. You should know you don't ever ask a male the big but question though.......we have no answer that will not get us in trouble!!

OK I'm gonna go out on a limb here....well maybe not....its just a small bed


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely not! Gorgeous butt!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great picture. He actually fits just fine when he curls himself in a tight enough ball. Silly boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Of course not, he fits just right


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am always amazed at how tiny of a ball they can curl up in. Unless they are in bed with me, then they stretch out as long and wide as they can get!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

awww those are sweet pics....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

major awww here!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww....me thinks he does miss Rita


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very cute .. and I think the butt looks just right LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

No,you got just a right size!!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I think he has a cute red tushy

i think he misses her too. time for another foster


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He does have a cute butt, doesn't he? We always tell him he has junk in his trunk. LOL. His butt is bigger than the other two dogs' butts.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

lol - I love those big ol' fluffy Golden butts. 
That second photo is just adorable. I think it's so cute when they curl into a tight little ball like that. Makes them look like puppies again.


----------

